# great info on peacock dyes for c/p



## heartsong (May 19, 2009)

www.peacockdyes.com

they have comprehensive info on coloring c/p soaps (high ph), FAQ's and a nice photo gallery.

i know there are other vendor's selling peacock colors besides the 2 listed-brambleberry used to, but i haven't shopped there for some time.

i'm constantly struggling with colors-so it's nice to finds such good info in one site

happy soaping!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

*x*

just found another supplier that carries peacock dyes:

www.ellensessentials.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Fascinating to find good info , lots of times you have to search for info on how to use them.
Thanks for posting the link


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks heartsong!

Tanya


----------

